# Full Auto Drum Fed 12GA AA12



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2008)

You Tube Link
They are saying it is for urban combat. Yikes! You'd really have to trust the dumbest and unluckiest guys on your squad with these monsters.


----------



## searcher (Feb 4, 2008)

A one-man duckslaying tool.


----------



## chinto (Feb 4, 2008)

Big Don said:


> You Tube Link
> They are saying it is for urban combat. Yikes! You'd really have to trust the dumbest and unluckiest guys on your squad with these monsters.



LOL  what is the big deal. the atchisson full auto shot gun was developed in the mid 1960's since then the H&K 'CAW' and other weapons just like that one have been produced and worked.. so what?  might be an excellent tool in some situations, not a good choice in others.


----------



## searcher (Feb 5, 2008)

chinto said:


> LOL what is the big deal. the atchisson full auto shot gun was developed in the mid 1960's since then the H&K 'CAW' and other weapons just like that one have been produced and worked.. so what? might be an excellent tool in some situations, not a good choice in others.


 

I agree.   I will stick with my 870 tactical.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 5, 2008)

IMO, the size and weight of SG rounds will leave it in a specialized military role, one of its primary uses currently is for breaching doors in Urban combat. I doubt it will ever find a permament role in Infantry formations like MG's, LMG's, rifles, greaniders, snipers etc.


----------

